# custody for my 1 year old son and I am the dad



## fightformyson (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey everyone,


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You NEED to contact a lawyer. They can stop her from leaving the state with your child. They may have you file for emergency custody, which will give you sole custody temporarily until you both go back to court.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Also, depending on your state, a guardian ad litem (GAL) will be appointed by the judge or you can request one.


----------



## fightformyson (Jul 9, 2020)

I do have a lawyer. She can no longer leave state. She keeps saying she can leave with him legally. I need to call my lawyer and ask exactly what she can and cannot do. I'm only 18 and parents are helping but none of us have been through this. Wish I listened to them in the first place. My mom says well hindsight is 20/20


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Has your lawyer been advising you on what you should be doing to improve your chances of getting custody? Such as keeping a written record, which your mom has been doing. 

Ask about getting a psych evaluation.


----------



## fightformyson (Jul 9, 2020)

We have honestly just got started. We have been keeping records and recording. Our state allows recording as long as one person has knowledge. She is becoming more and more unhinge. She accused me of rape. My dad put up cameras and informed them they are there. I'm beginning to suspect she is moving out into an apartment with a guy. I don't know this for sure. She was talking to me and said she went to look for an apartment and "we" didn't find anything in a town they looked in. She won't mention a name but has no problem mentioning girls names. She said she wont be giving her new address as it isn't any of my business. Like I said, just a suspicion.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Do you/your parents still pay her phone bill? If so, look up her phone records. You may see a number that is being contacted a lot and that is going to be your mystery man. If you are divorcing her then it really doesn't matter unless it adds to the unsafe living environment for your son.


----------



## fightformyson (Jul 9, 2020)

I still have a connected phone account with her.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

You should be able to look up all the calls made from her phone. You can track down any numbers you don't recognize -- they may be the "other man" (OM). Stay strong -- listen to your lawyer (but make sure he is protecting YOU and your son). Your wife sounds very unstable and unsuitable to care for your son -- GOOD that you have all of that documented.


----------

